# Mini Mealworms any one use?



## Nvenom8 (Aug 29, 2008)

Has anyone used mini meal worms (Tenebrio obscurus) not the small normal ones, to feed their darts? Thanks


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I could see some of the larger Phyllobates sp. possibly taking the mealworms, but they are too large for most species of darts.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

also they are high in fat....i feed sparingly to my sugar gliders, but they do have an exoskeleton which isnt so good all the time....correct me if i am wrong: winks and smileys lol since the site is still being upgraded


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Where do you get these mini guys at? I've used baby meal worms in a pinch in the past. But like stated not as a staple diet.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

snip
also they are high in fat....i feed sparingly to my sugar gliders, but they do have an exoskeleton which isnt so good all the time....correct me if i am wrong: winks and smileys lol since the site is still being upgraded 
endsnip

Yes, but variety is good for frogs. dart frogs naturally eat ants, beetles, and other things that are high in chitin. Ed's flymeat told me that frogs fed rice flour larvae average a couple more eggs per clutch.

Mealworms are pretty much larger versions of rice flour larvae. tincs love mealworms, but they are much slower producing and sifting can be a pain.


----------

